# HERE TO RAISE AWARENESS



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi I am new to this site and I have signed up to raise awareness about a spot on lice and mite treatment. The product is called XENEX ULTRA SPOT ON. (Suitable for all small animals) 

I was prescribed this spot on by my vet for my Guinea pigs who had been scratching. I applied the spot on as directed for my Guinea pigs it was 3 drops between the shoulder blades. And repeat in 2 weeks time.

I will cut a long story short and basically one of my Guinea pigs had a severe reaction to this treatment. After doing an investigation into this product I have become aware that this is a very big problem and affect lots and lots of people and pets. Not just Guinea pigs but rabbits, nice, rats, hamsters (all which it is supposedly suitable for) i followed the directions carefully so I know it was nothing to do with the dosage. I have found out that It has actually in some cases killed people's pets! All the symptoms were the same in each case I have read about ( shaking head, red sore skin where the product was applied, running around the cage (like the animal is possessed) attacking other cagemates/owners, holding head on one side, smashing their heads on things, affected by light (hides away in the dark). 

If you have any of this product please throw it away and DO NOT USE IT! It is not worth the risk. If you experience any of these symptoms please wash the product off immediately use baby shampoo as it is kind to sensitive skin and let your pet naturally dry. Get them to an emergency vet immediately. This was a very disturbing and distressing experience for me and my piggie. Please do not use this product on any small animal the risk is (from what I have found) to be very high please use Xeno 450 spot on instead as it is not as strong but is still as affective. The reasons I am so concerned is because it can also be purchased over the counter and offline. Please please do not buy this product. If you have ever had an experience like this please can you contact the manufacturer who's contact details are on the back of the box. I have been so upset and heartbroken about what has happened as I feared my Frankie pig would die. This was 2 days ago when he had the treatment and he is still not right. I have been told by someone who has had the same experience with this product that it could take 7-10 days to fully get out of his system and I have been having to syringe him water into his mouth and hand feed him as he is hiding in his igloo and won't come out. I have been told to keep him in a dark quiet room for him to recover. This is a very upsetting thing to happen to a pet but please please don't use it. I cannot stress enough how awful it is it's almost like putting bleach onto your pet! 
Hope this will help save anymore small animals from going through this terrible ordeal and please help me raise awareness about this product, so if you know anyone that uses this (the reaction can happen even after several successful treatments) please tell them to throw it away. luckily my piggie hasn't died because I would have sued this company for every penny they have! I am disgusted that this is still available for use. Thank you very much for reading this


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

So sorry your little piggy had such a bad reaction. It must have been very distressing for both of you. I hope he is fully recovered very soon.


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you  I think he's still abit traumatised by it all and his skin is still abit red and sore but it has gone down quite a lot, I just keep giving him lots of veggies and cuddles


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

I bet he's happy with that! You'll have to post some pictures of your piggies for us to see.


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

I definitely will do  they love having their pictures taken I get abit addicted to taking pics of them and showing them off


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

This is my Frankie just after he had his reaction 








And this is him today feeling a little better  








And this is his best friend fudge


----------

